# Diesel 6speed swap?



## CanadianCruzer (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

just picked up an LS and looking to see if it is at all possible to swap the diesel motor and wiring harness into it? I just came from a 99 jetta tdi and am really missing my fule mileage. Anyone know if the motor would mesh up with our 6speed tranny at all? 

Cheers

jon


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Can your tranny handle the torque, is one question.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I doubt the driveline can handle the torque.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

A couple concerns come to mind as differences from a gas Cruze to a diesel:
- They put a different trans in the diesel. I'm sure they would have used the gas auto if they could, but there has to be a reason. Torque, bolt pattern, etc, I don't know exactly, but it something like that.
- Slight body stamping differences between the gas and diesel, to allow for the DEF system. It'd be great to tune around that, but I don't know of anyone who has tuning for the engine yet.
- Different axle components, since the hubs have a different bolt pattern.
- Diesels have 4 wheel disk brakes. Could your drums handle the extra weight? Are diesel disks larger than gas 2LT/LTZ disks?

With lots of work, LOTS of money, and enough fabrication knowledge, it could be done. But you'd have to change over a lot of parts to do it right and make what you didn't swap, such as a trans adapter plate.

For what the resale values have stayed at on even 2011 Cruzen, it would be much quicker and cheaper to just trade it in on a new diesel.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

The above comments pretty much sum up the answer, If you had planned to attempt this all along It might have been a smarter route to buy a new diesel and then find a way to drop a manual in that. probably cheaper too.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It would be a LOT cheaper to sell your LS and buy a Diesel than it would be to swap a Diesel in. I can't even begin to tell you how hard it will be to source the parts you need and how long this will take. Simply put, this idea is not feasible. It would be easier to swap in a 2.0L Turbo from a Verano, and even that's no easy task. The electronics and computers you'd have to swap over and VIN-match in order to work would only be a small fraction of the nightmare that this would turn into.


----------



## CanadianCruzer (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks guys yeah it was never the plan to do from the beginning just a thought that popped into my mind. Wasn't originally trying to get into a cruze but circumstances brought us together lol. 

In the vw /Audi platforms the motor/tranny and axles seem to be able to convert much easier than in the GM cars. 

Thanks for the input!


----------

